# Which is harder?fast food.. or waiting tables?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Being a hostess is easy (a snooze fest) and not challenging. waitressing is totally different than either hostessing or fast food. It is very hard work but pays better. I started out at a fast food restaurant when young and there were times I did not like it but I suggest you stay and build a reference and get some experience. If you keep quiting something you do not like you will not get very far in life.
If a fast food place is too hard for you your in trouble. That is not a hard job. I don't mean to be harsh but it sounds like you need a wake up call.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, im pretty good at my job.. its just the people there.. dont help at all.. and make it harder.. What is the difference between a hostess and a waitress??


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh and PS.. She said that they only hire 18 and under for HOSTESS(sp?) so I wouldn't have to wait tables?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

a hostess takes people to the table and seats them . a waitress takes their food order, get food, give drinks, refills the drinks, clean the table and it is non stop I will also tell you that I have had many jobs over the years and the people that you work with will always be an issue .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh okay. .Thanks for the imformation. And I see, also, this place I work now.. has only 3 of the original people, since they got this new manager( or what I have heard) and alot of people have just quit.. ) so I know its not just me..

thanks


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Nevermind. Churumbeque explained it.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

The hostess job is by far the easier and most pleasant. Waitressing is a thankless job and it requires you to remember personal things about each table and stay on track. Fast food is busy, but you will sometimes get an assortment of jobs other than just working the cash register. 

If the money is comparable, I would take the hostess job. Chances are, you won't go home smelling like a fry each night.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

You would have to know the payout for the hostess job. Most restaurant severs tip out 3% of their sales. 1% ech to the bar, buss, and host stand. So depending on how busyy the sit down restaurant is you can do ok.  If its just straight pay, you might not make as much as fast food, even if its a better hourly. The reason is most restaurants only staff a full host stand during peak busy times. You might only get a full 8 hours on Friday and Saturday night. You will probably have to do lunches working only a few hours till it they 'cut'. Sorry so long. If you have questions about serving I will try to answer.


----------

